# Southern side-deep fried banana peppers



## keywesmoke (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a Kentucky favorite. 
Banana peppers are a Southern favorite and you can fry them either fresh or pickled. This is a perfect accompaniment to roasted ham or fried chicken. Since banana peppers are mild, use yellow wax hots for spicier fried peppers.
8 pickled banana peppers
1 � cups flour
1 � cups milk
� cup crushed saltine crackers
3 cups vegetable oil
Split the peppers lengthwise and remove the seeds. Place the milk, flour and crackers in 3 separate bowls. Move � cup flour and mix with the crackers. Dip the peppers in the milk bowl and flour bowl and set aside for 10 minutes. Redip peppers in milk bowl and then bread with flour and cracker mixture. Set aside again for 10 minutes. Heat the vegetable oil in a large pan and drop the peppers in. Cook until golden brown. Remove, drain on paper towels, and serve warm..


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2007)

My peppers are just starting to get ripe


----------

